# Voice Change



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My little Suzie Q is just over nine months. And her voice just changed! Almost overnight. Yesterday evening her bleating seemed, deeper, than usual. Not hugely so, but noticeable! I did check her over for a snotty nose, listened for sneezing or coughing. 

This morning, it is another note deeper! She was as excited as usual for the morning hay and her handful of calf manna, bouncing and running all around until I got to her. 

Is this normal? She is a bit small for her age, I think she is just a slow grower since she has clear fecals. But it was just surprising to hear a different voice coming from her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't really paid attention to that kind of stuff but it would make sense that they don't keep that baby baa forever.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have noticed one of my girls voice had seemed to change suddenly too. No reason either...but she just developed a deeper baaaaa 
Could it have something to do with heat cycles ? 
It eventually went back to her usual tone , but I am curious too about what caused it...me , being a newbie thought maybe it had to do with her coming into heat for the first time...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I too have noticed the voice changes in my goats. Its funny to go outside and try to figure out that new goats voice only to find out its yours. Beeps has gotten deeper and deeper every year to the point now that she sounds a lot like a buck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my goats , who usually greets me first , made me crack up laughing one day , lolol. I think her own voice scared her because after she greeted me , she looked perplexed and a little shaken , lolol.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Herbie's bleat got higher after he was wethered. Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

zubbycat said:


> herbie's bleat got higher after he was wethered. Lol.


:rofl:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think she is in heat. She's been in a heat before, she flags almost constantly and tries to make a break for the pen where Georgie and Artie live. No flagging from her in these past few days, just a different voice. Even if she was in heat, there will be no breeding for her for a while. I popped her on a scale just the other day, and she weighs 31lbs. She is on the smaller side, but glossy, healthy, and proportioned correctly. I think she is just a bit of a slow grower.


----------

